# Jet Contractor Table Saw 708471



## Seòsaidh the neophyte (Oct 8, 2021)

I have a JET 10-Inch Right-tilt Contractor Table Saw with Steel Wings and a 1 1/2 HP, 1 phase, 115/230 Motor with a Jet 708671 Micro-Glide 30" Fence and Rails ASIN B000MUXV40. All 3 were purchased brand new in 2007. I suffered a bad accident and all three are still in unopened boxes. I always hoped to return to woodworking. My wife and I are downsizing. How much should I ask for all three products?


----------

